# New Year New Couriers



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

I hope you all had a good Christmas and New Year, it seems so far away now I can believe it was only a couple of weeks! 

We have been busy over the Christmas period with the site and as normal were still working on it, but I wanted to let you know about the couriers were using. 

We have appointed DPD to do all of our UK deliveries as we believe there 'Predict' service to be the best for you guys. As you probably know when an order is dispatched and on the day of delivery you will get a text and an email letting you know when its going to arrive - genius! No more waiting in all day.... 

We also have a couple of new brands launching but will save that for a new post. 

Oh and dont forget if your local to us in Hook your more than welcome to pop in and pick your products up from us directly and save on the carriage too!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Cheers John agree with you DPD have been spot on can't fault their service that I've experienced,when you going to let us know then?:lol:


----------



## lee1975 (May 3, 2011)

Last time i got something delivered by DPD i could track the van on the internet and knew the drivers name before he got here. Was down to a 2 minute window online to knocking on the door. Least i knew i could go to the lav without missing him!


----------

